# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Pse vitet e femres nuk tregohen?

## KlaraPink

Pse thuhet qe vitet e femres nuk duhet te tregohen?

----------


## kitty_ket

Mbase sepse po te tregoheshin shumica do ia mbathte nga syte kembet?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Endless

qe mos te dali ne pah ana masonike e tyre ndoshta

----------


## fashion_girl

as une se kam kuptu  !mu sme duket aq tragjike me thone moshen !

----------


## Endless

> as une se kam kuptu  !mu sme duket aq tragjike me thone moshen !


ndoshta ngaqe e ke lekuren te brishte dhe te lemuar si te ndonje foshnjeje te vockel akoma?  gjithmone ndoshta them une

----------


## drague

> Pse thuhet qe vitet e femres nuk duhet te tregohen?


sa vjec je ti shoqe? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

> ndoshta ngaqe e ke lekuren te brishte dhe te lemuar si te ndonje foshnjeje te vockel akoma?  gjithmone ndoshta them une


po eshte e vertete kjo jam akoma e re e njome ecc,por edhe kur te shkoje 30/40/50 sbesoj ta kem problem ta them , nuk shof asnje gjo te keqe ktu !

----------


## Endless

> po eshte e vertete kjo jam akoma e re e njome ecc,por edhe kur te shkoje 30/40/50 sbesoj ta kem problem ta them , nuk shof asnje gjo te keqe ktu !


edhe une po te kisha qene femer keshtu si ty do mendoja

----------


## fashion_girl

fatkeqsisht nuk je.... :perqeshje:

----------


## Enii

> Pse thuhet qe vitet e femres nuk duhet te tregohen?


vitet nuk ndryshojne asgje , femra eshte si vera ...behet me e mire me kohen ... :Lulja3:

----------


## fashion_girl

beh jo te gjith ka disa qe edhe thartohen Enii!

----------


## drague

> vitet nuk ndryshojne asgje , femra eshte si vera ...behet me e mire me kohen ...


po ,se ne Elbason vjen vera nji muj perpara :shkelje syri:

----------


## Enii

do te thuash qe gjithcka ndodh persembrapthi  :perqeshje: 


Fashion varet dhe se si trajtohen qe sjell pastaj ate efekt , ose me mire si e trajtojn veten ;-)

----------


## RiGerta

Thojne qe femerat mos i pyet sa vjet i ke dhe meshkujt mos i pyet sa i gjate je.
Personalisht nuk e kam pas asnjehere proble te tregoj moshen.Ndoshta kur ti kaloj te 30-tat, 40-tat e me shume as une nuk do doja te me pyesin se do me rikujtojne ndjenjen e plakjes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

> Thojne qe femerat mos i pyet sa vjet i ke dhe meshkujt mos i pyet sa i gjate je.
> Personalisht nuk e kam pas asnjehere proble te tregoj moshen.*Ndoshta kur ti kaloj te 30-tat, 40-tat e me shume as une nuk do doja te me pyesin se do me rikujtojne ndjenjen e plakjes*



Upssss :buzeqeshje: ........

----------


## alem_de

Femrat nuk pyeten per moshen, se femrat duan te jene gjithmon te rejadhe te fresketa te jene.

----------


## RiGerta

> Upssss........


C'pate USA?  :buzeqeshje:  Te kapi lemza? Epo te permenda une  :Lulja3:

----------


## mia@

Vetem burrit i tregohen, te tjeret nuk kane pse ti dine. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Burrit do s'do duhet t'ia tregosh , se te duhet me treguar pashaporten ne gjendje civile , se nuk te marton njeri lol .

Ne pergjithsi femren nuk pyetet  per moshen , eshte munges edukate  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

> do te thuash qe gjithcka ndodh persembrapthi 
> 
> 
> Fashion varet dhe se si trajtohen qe sjell pastaj ate efekt , ose me mire si e trajtojn veten ;-)


Natyrisht Enii,gje qe as qe nuk vehet ne diskutim !por fatkeqsisht jeta nuk eshte fush me lule .....

----------

